
Show HN: Clojure Job Board - ertucetin
https://clojurecademy.com/clojure-jobs#
======
max0563
Constructive Criticism:

Get people to post some jobs before posting it to HN. If I saw that there were
a lot a jobs on here I'd be more inclined to stick around especially if I was
looking for a Clojure job. If I am looking to hire I'd be more inclined to
stick around because a lot of posts must mean a lot of people are also viewing
those posts. What you have now is just an empty web page with a few links. As
a side effect of this, I completely forget about the site once I finish typing
this comment.

Not trying to be cruel here, but I have made the same mistake a thousand times
already so I know.

